# G0180 - My provider normally bills for NH



## aweaver74 (Sep 24, 2015)

My provider normally bills for NH visits but today she sent me a CPO. She has never billed for this so I am unsure of how to bill it correctly? What date do I used for the CPO? What POS?


----------



## srohlmeier (Sep 25, 2015)

*G0180*

This is a learning experience for me...what is a CPO?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 25, 2015)

srohlmeier said:


> This is a learning experience for me...what is a CPO?



Based on the code likely Care Plan Oversight


----------



## aweaver74 (Sep 28, 2015)

srohlmeier said:


> This is a learning experience for me...what is a CPO?



CPO=Care Plan Oversight

How often can the provider bill the G0181, G0180 & G0179?

Would the POS (place of service) be office?


----------



## Callieb (Sep 29, 2015)

I bill G0180 all the time but it is for "Certification of Home Health Services".  If the doctor orders home health then the home health agency sends you a certification plan of care form to have the doctor sign.  You can bill for this once he has signed the orders and sent back to home health.  
CPO (care plan oversight) of home health services is G0181.  This one is a little harder to bill and have never tried.  "CPO is physician supervision of patients under the home health benefit where the patient requires complex or multi-disciplinary care modalities requiring ongoing physician involvement"
Again, all this is for HOME HEALTH, no nursing home care


----------



## sarame (Oct 5, 2015)

*Home health*

A G0179 is billed if the patient is recertified for home health care. Usually the first certification is for two months. So following that period if they are recertified. The home health agency should send paper work to be signed by physician. 
I bill G0180 and G0179 often. I have never billed a G0181 as I believe it requires at least 30 minutes of service per month.


----------



## ahmedmaqbool (Dec 12, 2015)

Is it necessary to get certify and bill certification (G0180) and re-certification (G0179) codes, in order to bill for CPO supervision (G0181)???
i'm confused, one of my provider is billing G0181 and is getting paid as well but she never had certification codes billed ever.

Some one please guide.


----------



## sarame (Jan 12, 2016)

A G0181 is physician supervision of a patient receiving Medicare covered services in a home health agency. This must be at least 30 minutes of the providers time per month. Care plans, phone calls, review of labs, speaking with other health care providers etc.  I have never billed this because for me it requires the provider keeping track of their time to be sure 30 minutes is used,  that is not gonna happen with my providers.  I am sure there are some cases but I will not bill unless I have documentation.


----------

